# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  This Hasn't Happened In A While *Michael Langdon vs Doctor Strange*

## ArlEammon

Michael Langdon, the Alpha Warlock of American Horror Story, vs Doctor Strange, from the MCU. This is Doctor Strange at his most powerful. 
Michael Langdon has mastered The Seven Wonders, Telekinesis, Concilium (Mind Control), Vitalum Vitalis (Life Energy manipulation), Pyrokinesis (He can destroy souls with it.), Descensium (Astral Projection) Divination, and Transmutation (Teleportation). He is also super humanly strong (Wall level), and has a fast healing factor. He can also use telekinesis to control the weather. 

The Sorcerer Supreme, Doctor Strange of the MCU has teleportation, eldritch magic use in order to conjure weapons, shields, and spells of a wide variety. He even has some elemental control. A more thorough list of his spells and powers is here: (Note, he cannot use time travel, as he no longer has the Eye of Agamotto.)


https://marvelcinematicuniverse.fand..._and_Abilities

Warlocks are generally inferior to MCU sorcerers from what I've seen, but Michael is generally more powerful than any other spell caster in AHS up to season 8.
A more thorough list of his spells and powers is here.

https://americanhorrorstory.fandom.c...Langdon#Powers

----------


## tyckspoon

In raw combat or a head to head comparison of might? Probably Langdon. Checking the wiki linked Langdon appears to just actually be a fairly high-level demon rather than a human magic user, and while Dr. Strange is supposed to deal with that kind of thing (and usually successfully does), he quite rarely does so by just blasting them apart with magical might. Although the MCU's penchant for spectacle fight scenes might make that more feasible, they kind of amp up Strange's direct combat feats there... still, 'traditional' Strange would be to get overpowered in a confrontation, make an escape, and then use his knowledge and collection of mystic artifacts to come up with a spell or ritual that would allow him to bind, banish, or compel Langdon to make a binding promise that would prevent him from interfering with Strange's domain.

----------


## Peelee

*The Mod on the Silver Mountain:* Moved to Media Discussions.

----------


## Psyren

The bulk of Langdon's powers are due to him being something we can't discuss on this forum, so ultimately it will depend on how much that aspect of his character matters to the match-up. In the AHS universe it matters a great deal, but in the MCU it wouldn't matter a hill of beans, so it all depends.

----------


## Wookieetank

> The bulk of Langdon's powers are due to him being something we can't discuss on this forum, so ultimately it will depend on how much that aspect of his character matters to the match-up. In the AHS universe it matters a great deal, but in the MCU it wouldn't matter a hill of beans, so it all depends.


*Spoiler: AHS spoilers*
Show

Also he ultimately gets taken out by getting run over by a car he didn't see coming.  Driven by a time traveling witch, but still, run over by a car.


Langdon also didn't display any dimensional hopping abilities, so just trapping him in the mirror realm seems like a quick and easy end to the fight. My money is on Dr. Strange.

----------


## ArlEammon

> *Spoiler: AHS spoilers*
> Show
> 
> Also he ultimately gets taken out by getting run over by a car he didn't see coming.  Driven by a time traveling witch, but still, run over by a car.
> 
> 
> Langdon also didn't display any dimensional hopping abilities, so just trapping him in the mirror realm seems like a quick and easy end to the fight. My money is on Dr. Strange.


DIdn't this guy literally walk through a mirror, emerging out of another reflective surface?

----------


## Wookieetank

> DIdn't this guy literally walk through a mirror, emerging out of another reflective surface?


Not sure how that'd play out.  According to the Ancient One:
_The Mirror Dimension, ever present but undetected. The real world isn't affected by what happens here. We use the Mirror Dimension to train, surveil, and sometimes to contain threats_

But then in Dr. Strange Multiverse of Madness
*Spoiler*
Show

Wanda is able to escape by liquifying parts of the mirror dimension and jump puddles between dimensions, but then she also had chaos magic and the Darkhold at her command


So really you could argue either way on this one.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Whatever the AHS equivalent to the Darkhold is, I'd suspect this guy probably wrote it. 

The question though, is if the Mirror Realm is the same thing as being able to travel through mirrors - Strange has always needed to open an actual portal between the two dimensions, with or without reflective surfaces handy.

----------


## ArlEammon

> Whatever the AHS equivalent to the Darkhold is, I'd suspect this guy probably wrote it. 
> 
> The question though, is if the Mirror Realm is the same thing as being able to travel through mirrors - Strange has always needed to open an actual portal between the two dimensions, with or without reflective surfaces handy.


Despite MCU magic being superior to AHS, the magic is clearly different. I suspect Michael could just escape at least as well as Wanda, despite having less power than her.

----------


## The Glyphstone

> Despite MCU magic being superior to AHS, the magic is clearly different. I suspect Michael could just escape at least as well as Wanda, despite having less power than her.


That was sort of my point but is also tangential to the actual question - MCU magic might be superior to AHS, but Michael is a far more skilled dark sorcerer than Wanda so the difference is at best equalized. 

My question was if Wanda had ever been in the Mirror Dimension at all, rather than using a different type of travel magic, but a quick peek at the MCU Wiki says that Strange did indeed trap her there at one point and she got out.

----------


## Trafalgar

Dr. Strange would easily defeat Michael Landon. The only magic in _Little House on the Prairie_ was the magic of hope and traditional family values.

----------


## ArlEammon

> Dr. Strange would easily defeat Michael Landon. The only magic in _Little House on the Prairie_ was the magic of hope and traditional family values.


How dare you mock the magic of hope and traditional values!!! That's the most powerful kind

----------


## Trafalgar

> How dare you mock the magic of hope and traditional values!!! That's the most powerful kind


I am pretty sure hope and traditional values couldn't have figured out the endgame for Thanos.

----------


## The Glyphstone

I mean, no one even tried to buy Thanos off using Hostess Fruit Pies, with their flaky crust and real fruit filling.

----------


## Trafalgar

> I mean, no one even tried to buy Thanos off using Hostess Fruit Pies, with their flaky crust and real fruit filling.


Now that the MCU is a Multiverse, it's entirely possible this happened in some alternate reality.

----------


## The Glyphstone

Considering the Thanos Copter was canonized in Loki, you might be right. Though that might also have been one of the futures Strange saw where they didn't win.

----------


## Forum Explorer

> I mean, no one even tried to buy Thanos off using Hostess Fruit Pies, with their flaky crust and real fruit filling.


It worked, kinda. Michael Landon and his family got to be in the 50% that lived after being such good hosts and showcasing such strong values.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Peelee

> Considering the Thanos Copter was canonized in Loki, you might be right. Though that might also have been one of the futures Strange saw where they didn't win.


Considering that Strange looked into so (relatively) few futures that if Thanos was a powerball ticket there'd only be a 1 in 3 chance they won, I would be surprised.

----------


## GloatingSwine

> I mean, no one even tried to buy Thanos off using Hostess Fruit Pies, with their flaky crust and real fruit filling.


They're saving those for Galactus.

----------

